# How does one get into back country travel?



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

option1: snowshoes are your best bet and less costly. you'll have to take the longer approaches but you'll get there eventually. most snow shoes work with most board boots. 

option2: make friends with sled shredders.


resort riding is beat! IMO, save money next yr and splitboard or buy a sled.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

oneshot said:


> option1: snowshoes are your best bet and less costly. you'll have to take the longer approaches but you'll get there eventually. most snow shoes work with most board boots.
> 
> option2: make friends with sled shredders.
> 
> ...


I found some so-so Back Country 101 posts, but most are mum on the snowshoe thing. Sleds are an idea, I'd like to do more of it myself. Obviously starting small and finding easy spots to work out the details and gain experience.


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

off topic..
I grew up in Sunnyvale travelling to Tahoe to ski and crosscountry at Squaw.. its a trek!
you live in San Jose i see.. we woulda been neighbors..

option3: move closer  makes it that much more affordable to go alot more.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

oneshot said:


> off topic..
> I grew up in Sunnyvale travelling to Tahoe to ski and crosscountry at Squaw.. its a trek!
> you live in San Jose i see.. we woulda been neighbors..
> 
> option3: move closer  makes it that much more affordable to go alot more.


yeah, this weekend will be me first weekend in San Jose. I've been looking for work around there, but nothing yet. 

Looking at a few sites, it looks like you can get special snowshoes that will "take" what they are calling soft boots (aka normal snowboarding boots) 

There is a place that will also train you on avy conditions and back country day hikes. sounds like a decent way for me to get some experience to teach my friends. I also have an old Forum raider 163w that I might carve up for a splitboard if I don't sell it 

Can you use soft boots on a split board?


----------



## SmashPig (Nov 29, 2010)

zakk said:


> Can you use soft boots on a split board?


Yes you can.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

thanks for all the info! Are the weight ranges on snowshoes like snowboards where its more like suggestions?


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

snow shoes are light so bigger is better in the pow, small ones are good for trails. Poles (collapsible) are must as they same a ton of energy keeping you balanced. I made mine out of two old ski poles, one child one adult, and a hose clamp. Use forums like this to find a partner to go with, if your lucky they will pass down some of their knowledge, of the avy danger and the terrain in the area. 
Then get a splitboard and throw those snowshoes in the shed and forget about them. (having the weight of the board on the snow and your feet instead of your back is a big advantage. gliding the flats is nice too.)


----------

